# How to create a Vernacular website?



## dip_10 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,
Can you please explain me, How can I create website  in vernacular languages such as Hindi, Bengali etc.?
Thank you in advance.
Deep.


----------



## PhB (Nov 10, 2008)

You will have to use a WYSIWYG editor to type out the vernaculars. If you don't like these editors, then create a simple html file in the editor, type out your text, then goto source view, the vernaculars will be encoded, copy the encodings and paste it to your target html file.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2008)

Most Important: Remember to use Unicode

Else, every visitor of your site would have to install special fonts, to view your webpage


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 16, 2008)

Try using BarahaIME  **www.baraha.com/BarahaIME.htm*
You can use it to type in Hindi/Bengali in any software (Your blog editor,Instant Messanger etc  )


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 16, 2008)

See this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98115

Use the google search box in the top right hand corner before you start a new thread

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png


----------

